# Actividade Vulcânica 2020



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2020 às 12:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2020 às 10:11)

Sunday
05.01.2020    09:40:48    63.709    -23.295    10.0 km    3.6    99.0    3.5 km N of Geirfugladrangur

Sunday
05.01.2020    04:56:31    64.659    -17.484    2.5 km    4.0    99.0    2.9 km NE of Bárðarbunga

Sunday
05.01.2020    04:32:50    64.665    -17.456    0.1 km    4.8    99.0    4.4 km NE of Bárðarbunga
https://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/#view=map

Não sei se serão sismos com componente mais tectónica ou vulcânica, mas aqui fica o registo destes eventos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2020 às 17:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2020 às 22:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2020 às 10:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2020 às 15:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2020 às 22:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 13:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 14:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 14:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 15:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 15:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 16:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 17:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 17:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 20:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 22:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2020 às 12:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2020 às 12:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2020 às 10:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2020 às 10:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2020 às 11:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2020 às 18:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2020 às 10:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2020 às 10:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2020 às 12:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2020 às 18:10)

*WATCH: Solidum explains Taal volcano 'worst-case' scenario map*

"This map is the worst case scenario map which is typical of the 1754 eruption. We have considered various eruption centers on the volcano island and based on the mapping that we conducted on the 1754 deposits, we came up with the hazard map for the base surge or the pyroclastic density current," Philippine Institute of Volcanology and Seismology's executive director Renato Solidum said.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2020 às 18:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2020 às 20:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2020 às 20:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2020 às 20:42)

* Taal volcano UPDATE* As the earthquakes increase, large cracks appear, the ground starts to rise over 40 cm, and the rivers dry up. Scientists fear, that something much bigger is coming from the volcano! 

https://www.severe-weather.eu/recent-events/taal-volcano-update-big-eruption-likely-fa/*


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2020 às 14:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2020 às 14:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2020 às 16:26)

https://news.abs-cbn.com/news/multimedia/photo/01/17/20/taal-volcano-billows-at-night


The insane ground deformation over such a wide area though is very concerning. It could be an indication that the much bigger and more menacing Taal Caldera could be inching towards eruption. That has potential for up to a VEI 7, and they know it. It is why they are keeping that alert level at 4, despite the recent lull in activity. 

Keep an eye out as you watch videos for new steam vents from especially the bigger Taal Caldera walls, and also in Taal Lake. The big mountain in the background on most wide shots is classified as an inactive volcano. And there's like four of them on the caldera rim.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2020 às 23:10)




----------



## vamm (18 Jan 2020 às 18:55)




----------



## vamm (18 Jan 2020 às 18:56)




----------



## lserpa (18 Jan 2020 às 19:26)

vamm disse:


>



Empolamento da cratera. Sinal que as coisas estão a caminho de poder piorar.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Jan 2020 às 01:37)

lserpa disse:


> Empolamento da cratera. Sinal que as coisas estão a caminho de poder piorar.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Como eu dizia... cá está 
Vem aí bojarda!




Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2020 às 14:22)




----------



## vamm (19 Jan 2020 às 14:50)

lserpa disse:


> Como eu dizia... cá está
> Vem aí bojarda!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2020 às 17:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2020 às 20:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2020 às 15:36)

The surface activity from the main crater of the volcano continued to slowly decrease, characterized by steady steam emission and infrequent weak explosions that generated ash plumes rising 500 to 1000 meters and dispersing light ash to the southwest.
*Sulfur dioxide (SO2) emissions remains elevated at an average of 4353 tonnes/day.
Seismic activity has been intense and increased a bit compared to yesterday: The Taal Volcano Network, which can record very small local earthquakes undetectable otherwise, recorded 673 volcanic earthquakes including twelve 12 low-frequency earthquakes. "Such intense seismic activity likely signifies continuous magmatic intrusion beneath the Taal edifice, which may lead to further eruptive activity." *(PHIVOLCS)
https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/ta...radic-small-explosions-but-strong-intern.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2020 às 20:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 10:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 10:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 16:00)




----------



## tomalino (5 Fev 2020 às 16:10)

*Possible magma accumulation beneath Mt. Thorbjorn on Reykjanes peninsula*
*Inflation has been detected in the last few days. An earthquake swarm has been ongoing during the same period. A state of uncertainty has been declared. The aviation color code has been raised to yellow for Reykjanes.*
26.1.2020 

https://en.vedur.is/about-imo/news/...n-beneath-mt-thorbjorn-on-reykjanes-peninsula

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Entretanto tem estado mais calmo, o mais provável é não haver erupção:

*Specialist remark*
Earthquake activity is decreasing near Grindavík but around ten earthquakes have been detected in the area since midnight, all below M2.0. Yesterday ( 4. Feb) around 60 small earthquakes were located in the area. Most of them are below M2.0.

Since the 21st of January over 1300 earthquakes have been located in the area, there of, around 700 over the weekend. Most of them are located in a SW/NE line around 2 km NE of Grindavik.

The latest GPS processing shows that the uplift west of Þorbjörn is still ongoing. In total the uplift is about 5 cm since the 21st of January. With ongoing uplift we can expect ongoing earthquake activity. The most likely explanation of the uplift and earthquake activity is that we have a magmatic intrusion at 3 to 9 km depth just west of Þorbjörn. It is most likely that this activity will stop without any eruption. The next meeting of the scientific council of Department of Civil Protection and Emergency Management will be next Thursday.
Written by a specialist at 05 Feb 14:24 GMT

https://en.vedur.is/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2020 às 13:47)

Registo de atividade hoje no vulcão Etna, em Itália.


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2020 às 14:24)

*Deadly 85m-high tsunami in Indonesia has lessons for New Zealand *


----------

